
Six Millennials make millions. So why do they share a house? - tompark
https://m.sfgate.com/business/article/These-six-Millennials-make-millions-So-why-do-14074341.php
======
realshowbiz
I think I’m going to be sick

~~~
dang
Please take care of yourself, but could you please stop posting unsubstantive
comments to Hacker News?

